# Dogs and Wood burning Stoves anyone.



## BBH (9 September 2010)

Do they mix ?

I'd like to get a wood burning stove to make use of the logs from all the trees felled at my place and have just spoken to someone who reckons they can be quite dangerous. Apparently they get red hot on the outside and can burn anything passing by so I'm worried it won't be safe for the dogs.


Any thoughts ?


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (9 September 2010)

I have one - the dogs love it!! You have to elbow them out of the way to be able to put more logs on!!

Yes it does get hot on the outside but they know and keep away from it. The cat jumped on the top once - and only once!! Was straight on and straight off has learnt his lesson and happily sits as close as possible now. Just be careful when opening the door for any falling hot embers etc and if the wood spits - may land on a sleeping pooch!!


----------



## mollichop (9 September 2010)

My ex had one and the dogs slept right up against it (but not in contact). No different to a real fire imo - if you're worried though pop a fire guard in front of it so they can't get too close


----------



## frankie7 (9 September 2010)

we have one and 2 dogs.  

The inuit does not like it as it is too warm so stays away.  the jrt loves it and would climb in it if he could!  he sits with his nose milimeters away from the glass but has never burnt himself.  

intorduce it to them when it is heating up so it is hot but not burning.


----------



## jsr (9 September 2010)

Oh yes they mix. Dogs aren't thick (well a couple of mine are close but not quiet) and they won't intentially burn themselves. 

As you can see my new woodburner installed last winter was VERY popular with my little girl!! I'd come into the lounge some days and find all 6 dogs huddled around the stove...guess they appreciated the heat as much as I did after 4 years in a house with no heating!!!


----------



## CAYLA (9 September 2010)

I also have one and never had an incident and they do hog it mine is set back a little in the wall.


----------



## Paddydou (9 September 2010)

My Mum and Dad have a rayburn and all the dogs we have ever had in the family all love it. The latest lot have taken over the cupboard by the side. They had to build a new one to keep all the wellies and boots in as the girls kept digging everything out so they could go in there. I also had a Rayburn in my old place and all the dogs loved it.

Apart from a few yellow singed patches (of fur not skin!) where they have got so comfortable and refused to move we have never had any problems, in fact never had any problems with the dogs and open fires, gas fires or electric fires, bonfires... apart from them hogging them! Oh and they like to go in the log basket and chew them up all over the carpet every now and then. One of them went through a phase of pulling kindling off of the fire to chew but a fire guard and a few swift NO's soon sorted that out.


----------



## BigRed (9 September 2010)

We have had one for years and none of the dogs have burnt themselves.  One whippet would practically put her head underneath it, then retreat and collapse in the cooler part of the room, only to return a while later, to boil her brain some more.  As other have said the only difficult part is getting them to move out of the way so you can put more wood inside.


----------



## jsr (9 September 2010)

Paddydou said:



			Oh and they like to go in the log basket and chew them up all over the carpet every now and then. One of them went through a phase of pulling kindling off of the fire to chew but a fire guard and a few swift NO's soon sorted that out.
		
Click to expand...


 Tell me about it!! I have only had the lurcher puppy 2 months and he's chewed the wood left at the side of the burner, all the tongs and brush thingys, the basket the wood was in, eaten some firelighters,the newspaper tucked in the basket and even tried to chew the stove itself...well he'll be in for shock once it's put on!!!


----------



## shadowboy (9 September 2010)

i have one- and never had an issue! In fact I couldnt live without one now


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 September 2010)

Never had an issue-Jake would lie near it but it's in an alcove so he would have had no reason to be too close. If I was cleaning it/laying a fire, he would want to be up close in case it was going to be lit-liked his heat, that one!


----------



## fireflymac (9 September 2010)

Dogs and woodburning stoves are a match made in heaven as far as my dogs are concerned. Go ahead and get one - your dog will love you!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (9 September 2010)

We have both a wood burning stove and a fireplace, never any issues with either!

In fact we have to place a kitchen chair just in front of the stove so Florimell can sleep on the chair and be really warm *rolls eyes*


----------



## Ravenwood (9 September 2010)

LOL - it often makes me wonder why on earth I bother chopping logs, splitting lightings (which I hate doing) etc to light the woodburner every night just for the dogs to roast themselves on the hearth!

Honestly, they lie right up beside it, panting, far too hot etc!  But I guess it keeps them happy - shame we can't feel heat through them!!


----------



## BBH (10 September 2010)

Ah thank you everyone you have put my mind at rest. I can get searching now


----------



## ridebumble (10 September 2010)

I had one, plus I have a wood burning stove that we use in a big tent ... the dogs all love it though one dig brush her bum over the one in the tent ... she was fine but the smell of burnt/singed hair was horrible


----------



## BBH (10 September 2010)

ridebumble said:



			I had one, plus I have a wood burning stove that we use in a big tent ... the dogs all love it though one dig brush her bum over the one in the tent ... she was fine but the smell of burnt/singed hair was horrible 

Click to expand...



Is that a free standing one then ? I thought they all needed to be ' fitted and flumed' so to speak. Can you get portable ones.


----------



## PucciNPoni (10 September 2010)

My dogs LOOOVEEEE ours...the old girl demands that her bed be dragged up close to it and the Border Terrier seems to think that he's died and gone to chewing heaven cos he has all these log snacks laying next to a nice warm spot.   The poodle carries too much coat to get too loved up for it, but when he comes in from the snow with ice dangleberries hanging from every inch of him, he seems to think it's great too!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 September 2010)

Oh my, just found an old pic from the winter:


----------

